# **Pics** of the UK meetup!!!



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 25, 2007)

Well the meetup was awsome fun. We did learn however that Birmingham is NOT the place to go for a cool BBW party, lol. It was more like a school dance with over priced crap drinks and TERRIBLE music...they took the term "Disco" to heart. But most of us still had a freaking fantastic time Next time.....we will be meeting in London, lol. Even the people who wanted it in Birmingham agree that traveling would be worth it!

Anyways.....enjoy the pics!!!

________________________________________






RobUK and Mr. Nick at TGI FRidays





Em and Tom and Nicks arms, lol




Juanita and Stealth





Leighanne, Lauren and John and lots and lots of menus, lol





Donni(me) and KurvyKel





Me and Mike with Rob and Nick in the background





Em and her HUGE drink, lol





Me eating a cherry from my Paradise Punch mmmmmm


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 25, 2007)

mmm boobies mmmm





Bigger Balloon Boobies...mmmm. Me and Leighanne couldnt resist feeling Kels Balloon Boobs





Me and Miranda discussing my cool toesocks, lol.





Miranda and Tom having a drunk talk.....





Posing after realising drunk talk was being filmed, lol.





Rob and Lauren at the boring ass dance, lol





Rob and Kel...don't we look sooooo excited????


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 25, 2007)

And the next morning after the party....some of us went to breakfast. It was my FIRST English breakfast...and it was HELLA GOOD!






Me, Matt, Leighanne, Lauren, Sharon, Tom, and Miranda (Mike too pic)





Me and Matt (I even remembered to put my angelic halo on first!)






Tom and Miranda...isn't she soo hot???





Lauren and Sharon





Mike and Miranda





Another group pic...this one includes Mike (I took pic)





Two hot women...what more do you want???


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 25, 2007)

Soooo overall how did we rate the time we had???




























I think it is safe to say most of us had a GREAT TIME!!!!!

We didn't get any pics of the premeet, but I think Em took some pics on her phone. Our pics are from Dinner and Breakfast...the dance sucked so much that we only have pics of people sitting at the table, lol. We only stayed about 3 hours...then we went to bed  But all in all...Uk Dimmers ROCK!!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 25, 2007)

These meetups are great! I can't wait to get to one!!


----------



## Robukfa (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey, great pics Mike and Donni! I had a blast, even though I look bored out of my skull on one or two pics. Think that might have been the crap disco and the "anti-freeze" I had to drink. But the company was top notch! It was great to meet everyone at last.

Sorry I couldn't make breakfast the next morning. I had to be back in Manchester so I left just before nine. The hotel brekkie was YUK!

Wonder what time Em and Nick made it in?:wubu: 

Can't wait till the next meet up!


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 25, 2007)

BWAAAAHHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!

So I wake up, and look at the telly, and whats on? Wonder womaaaaaan! (in her satin tights, fighting for her rights, no less) and it reminded me of all you lot... 

I join the forum, and look at what I find!

Works of genius. Pure, pure genius!

I had a great time, and is was lovely to meet you. Make sure you come to the London one, or even just london to get 'sowsed' (sp?)!

Thanks for posting the pictures my lovely, you look ace 

Miranda
xxxx


----------



## GPL (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm jealous! Wish I was with you, guys. There are so many lovely ladies in these pics and some great guys who love them. Please enjoy remembering times like these!!

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Stealth (Mar 25, 2007)

Now now! Don't put lose faith in Birmingham!

We tend to go out every couple of weeks and this was the first time I've ended up in a *disco* haha! There are plenty of other choices available so drop me a line if Birmingham is up for grabs again.

It was indeed awesome fun! Me and Juanita may have snuck off at about 11:45 after deciding the disco wasn't worth the taxi fare home but whilst we were there we had good fun, I spilt my drink all over the table to the annoyance of anyone who noticed haha. 

Bottom line: Great fun, you guys were *great fun* to hang out with! We'll be sure to budget for a Manchester, Bristol or London meet.

Though I was thinking it'd be cheaper for us all to go meet in Paris or the night lol. (check out the flight costs compared to Train costs! >)

[edit]
I'd like to point out that since the "value" drinks cost £2.20 and they were Smirnoff Ice, if any of y'all actually managed to get a hangover I'm going to laugh at you. Hard!!! >)


----------



## Emma (Mar 25, 2007)

lol First of all I'd like to apologise for being the first to run away but once they started playing Paris Hilton me and Nik decided we'd had enough lol. Was lovely to meet you all and I had a great time in the bar we went to first lol 

I managed to get a hangover, but the place we went to we could get a double vodka, can of red bull and 2 aftershocks with change from a tenner


----------



## Stealth (Mar 25, 2007)

I can't laugh at you Em, you went to my fave Friday Night venue and had proper drinks!!!...... >.<;;


----------



## Emma (Mar 25, 2007)

Stealth said:


> I can't laugh at you Em, you went to my fave Friday Night venue and had proper drinks!!!...... >.<;;



It's because we're stealthy bastards! 

Oh god on the way back to the hotel I couldn't remember where it was and kept calling the area eggbastard.


----------



## Stealth (Mar 25, 2007)

> eggbastard



LMFAO. I'm going to remember that one!!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 25, 2007)

Stealth said:


> Now now! Don't put lose faith in Birmingham!



Ok let me rephrase that. I will never ever ever go to a bbw event in Birmingham, lol. I actually liked the city. 

After our lil breakfast party at the Eight something or other near the Hyatt, Mike, Tom and I went shopping I had googled big and tall shops before we left cos I had seen the show "Englands Fattest Man", lol, and creepy enough, I remembered he was from a town near Birmingham and that he had went to a shop to get clothes. WELLLL, lol. We found it!!!!

Banks Big and Tall. OMFG! I hit the sale of a lifetime, lol. Shirts were on sale £4-£10. The £10 ones were buy one get one free, lol. Soooo. I got about 20 shirts, a pair of pants and mike got some shorts...all for £80. Tom even scored. He got a belt and when he went to pay for it...they told him it was buy one get one free, lol.

We went to another one in the middle of the town centre...but it was hella expensive. £70 for a hoodie, lol. No thanks.

The part of town we stayed in for the hotel was run down and sad and I hated Birmingham because of it....but once we got out of there and started roaming around...it reminded me a lot of the SF Bay Area.

I wanted to go to the 3 Evans I had marked down....BUT.....scoring like I did at that sale, I thought I would give the guys and my credit card a rest. Besides....I will be in London soon...and I'm sure there are lots of clothes that want a good home!


----------



## ItalianBBWlover (Mar 25, 2007)

Very beautiful pictures you make!!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 25, 2007)

Cool photos. Looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 25, 2007)

It looks like you guys had a fantastic time! Great pictures!

*wants to go to england now and meet the cool kids*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 25, 2007)

OH it looks like a good ol' time!!  Donna... love the cherry pic. That seems to be a theme that keeps on through all the meetups now.  You all look so happy hanging out. Maybe I can happen to be there for the next one.


----------



## KurvyKel (Mar 25, 2007)

I had a really great time and would have loved to stay and have breakfast with you all but I got a phone call from reception at about 9.30 saying my car had been broken into.

They had smashed a window so I had to drive home and get it fixed. 

Other than that it was great to meet you all, I will post the pics I took later


----------



## Stealth (Mar 25, 2007)

Glad you had a good time D, "Eggbastard" is a pretty run down area in my oppinion, although parts of it are the nicest parts of Birmingham too. I never did get that!

I'd say Birmingham as a city sucks, but once you hit the centre and find the shops you love it. Gadgets, Clothes, Clubs, Pubs. They're everywhere. 

6 Mcdonalds. (YUCK!) about 15,000 Subways' (YUM!!!)

Bleh. I can't wait to meet you lot again  I kind of feel that I didn't put enough effort into speaking to some of you!!!


----------



## Emma (Mar 25, 2007)

KurvyKel said:


> I had a really great time and would have loved to stay and have breakfast with you all but I got a phone call from reception at about 9.30 saying my car had been broken into.
> 
> They had smashed a window so I had to drive home and get it fixed.
> 
> Other than that it was great to meet you all, I will post the pics I took later



Oh God that's horrible  Will the hotel pay for it or will you have to?


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 25, 2007)

Fun Photos! I'm jealous. I need to go to a get-together too. It really looks like you had a blast, despite the disappointment of the dance. If I ever get to the UK, promise to show me around?
Kel- I'm sorry about your car, that's terrible! What an awful way to wake up.


----------



## Stealth (Mar 25, 2007)

> I had a really great time and would have loved to stay and have breakfast with you all but I got a phone call from reception at about 9.30 saying my car had been broken into.
> 
> They had smashed a window so I had to drive home and get it fixed.
> 
> Other than that it was great to meet you all, I will post the pics I took later



You don't know how pissed this just made me.

Sorry to hear this- really. There are some real lowlifes around here and I make a habbit to make sure they know it whenever they try anything with me...

Again, i'm sorry to hear this!!!


----------



## Lapwing (Mar 25, 2007)

Gutted, I joined Dims too late to find out about the UK Meet...... 'Nother UK person here  :waves hello:

Looks like you all had a marvellous time (well apart from the "Disco" :huh and the photos are fab.

Bad news about your car Kel


----------



## Robukfa (Mar 25, 2007)

KurvyKel said:


> I had a really great time and would have loved to stay and have breakfast with you all but I got a phone call from reception at about 9.30 saying my car had been broken into.
> 
> They had smashed a window so I had to drive home and get it fixed.



I'm sorry to say you weren't the only one whose car was damaged. When I was in the reception area at about 8.20 there was a guest using the phone on the reception desk. He had had the passenger window on his Jaguar smashed. When I went into the "secure" covered parking to leave he was only 6 or 7 spaces down towards the exit than I was.

That pi**ed me off no end and I'm sorry to hear you suffered too. There are some lowlifes around.  

The best bit still was meeting you all. I really think all you guys are great!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 25, 2007)

Once again, I'm jealous I couldn't meet up with some Dimmers, too  

Great pics, thanks for sharing them


----------



## Stealth (Mar 25, 2007)

> 'm sorry to say you weren't the only one whose car was damaged. When I was in the reception area at about 8.20 there was a guest using the phone on the reception desk. He had had the passenger window on his Jaguar smashed



You jest!!?

Forgive me for thinking the area had improved since I lived there 18 or so years ago (as a child, of course...) Damn, that sucks....


----------



## Emma (Mar 25, 2007)

Robukfa said:


> Wonder what time Em and Nick made it in?:wubu:



LATE  Or early they might say. I even got caught sneaking down the landing in someones flasher coat! lolol


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 25, 2007)

A flasher coat no less! Wow. 

Oh Em, I just wanted to say that I love your tattoos.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 25, 2007)

Great pics, and you all look great! Shame you all left early due to disco music, I think I would have stayed anyway and just chatted or all moved elsewhere. Hope your next one is a big hit too.

Stealth I see you apologising to people about cars being broken into, well that happens in every city and every town, good, bad or indifferent. It just takes one idiot to be in the vicinity and that's that. I'm sure the area isn't any worse than a thousand others in the UK  And Im sure nobody here would be shallow enough to judge an area on one incident like that, well I hope not anyway!! I live in Glasgow and it has bad points, but the good points more than make up for it, and I'm sure it's like that where you live too! I would HATE for my street to be judged badly solely on its appearance, its very ugly and no greenery, but the vast majority of the residents are the salt of the earth, and that's what matters. If you all ever have a do further north I'll try my damndest to be there!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 25, 2007)

After looking at the pics again, I have to comment on how photogenic everyone seems to be and YAY for fat girls complexions, everyone has gorgeous skin and sparkly eyes. I'm more jealous at not being at the breakfast than not being at the night LOL.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 25, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> After looking at the pics again, I have to comment on how photogenic everyone seems to be and YAY for fat girls complexions, everyone has gorgeous skin and sparkly eyes. I'm more jealous at not being at the breakfast than not being at the night LOL.



It's funny that you thought that because after every post I thought "wow, great skin" and assumed that my interest in the epidermis of my fellow posters was mine alone.


----------



## Robukfa (Mar 26, 2007)

Stealth said:


> You jest!!?
> 
> Forgive me for thinking the area had improved since I lived there 18 or so years ago (as a child, of course...) Damn, that sucks....



In fairness to Stealth's home town, the area looked pretty nice when I was driving through it, and I have heard good things about Edgbaston in the past - my mate went to uni there. As stated above, like every city there are good parts and bad parts. It seems that Mike and Donni are certainly taken with the regeneration in the city centre, oh and the shops! I'd certainly like to look round there one day. I'm into walking and canals and industrial heritage, so I think next time I'm in Birmingham I'll go right into the city centre.


----------



## KurvyKel (Mar 26, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Oh God that's horrible  Will the hotel pay for it or will you have to?



Nope, I had to pay for it. Only cost me £30 as my half sister has a garage. These things happen, im just glad that I took my Sat Nav with me and didnt leave it in the car.

The guy with the Jaguar that got broken into left his Sat Nav in his car and they took that, he said he was glad they didnt get into the boot as his laptop was in there.

I think another car got broken into too.


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 26, 2007)

Maby one day I will get to meet some of ya'll. It looks like you have so much fun!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## GPL (Mar 26, 2007)

KurvyKel said:


> Nope, I had to pay for it. Only cost me £30 as my half sister has a garage. These things happen, im just glad that I took my Sat Nav with me and didnt leave it in the car.
> 
> The guy with the Jaguar that got broken into left his Sat Nav in his car and they took that, he said he was glad they didnt get into the boot as his laptop was in there.
> 
> I think another car got broken into too.



Sorry to hear this, cutiepie! 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## KurvyKel (Mar 26, 2007)

Here is my pics


----------



## KurvyKel (Mar 26, 2007)

And more..


----------



## KurvyKel (Mar 26, 2007)

More...


----------



## KurvyKel (Mar 26, 2007)

Think these are the last..


----------



## GPL (Mar 26, 2007)

Great pics Kel! I love them:wubu: 
Looks like Donni's belly took most of the attention in your pics 
I so want to join you guys one time!!

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 26, 2007)

Gargh! Nooo! Photo evidence!!!


 

:blush: 

*headdesk* mustneverdolapdancing.mustneverdolapdancing.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 26, 2007)

LAUGH OUT FUCKING LOUD!!!!!!!

So theres the evidence of the lap dance, lol. I knew it would abound somewhere. 

Thanx for posting your pics Kel...Mike didn't take as many as he thought and we only had one or two pics of certain people...I'm glad you snapped shots too 

I think I was drunker than I thought....I don't even remember when you left or saying good bye to you I'm a crap friend!


----------



## Emma (Mar 26, 2007)

Me and Nik look so wasted :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## KurvyKel (Mar 26, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> LAUGH OUT FUCKING LOUD!!!!!!!
> 
> So theres the evidence of the lap dance, lol. I knew it would abound somewhere.
> 
> ...



Nah im a crap friend, I went to the toilet and just never came back. I was sat with Leighanne outside the mens toilets, lol. It just seemed like the best place to pick up guys....we must have been there for about an hour just watching the comings and goings...it was actually rather fun.


----------



## KurvyKel (Mar 26, 2007)

GPL said:


> Great pics Kel! I love them:wubu:
> *Looks like Donni's belly took most of the attention in your pics *
> I so want to join you guys one time!!
> 
> ...



I know, im rather impressed with Donni's belly.


----------



## mr_nick (Mar 26, 2007)

apologies to all for such a swift exit from biggies, looks like people managed to have a good time tho, regardless of the school disco feel...


----------



## Robukfa (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey great pics Kelly! They've come out really well.

You caught me on the hop a couple of times. I can really pull some weird faces


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 27, 2007)

I just wanted to remind everyone it was a PJ PARTY, lol. I feel like I look all ghetto compared to everyone else!!! But ah well....I had fun.

holy crap those pants make me look fat


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 27, 2007)

I love your jeans BBSSBBW!! They look great on you.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 27, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I love your jeans BBSSBBW!! They look great on you.



Thanx they are my Lane Bryant size 44 tall jeans LOVE THEM!


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 27, 2007)

I didnt see any belly action from Donni.

lol.

I had a great time thought. I wanted experience, I got experience, I had a Blast. Fat girls rock!


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 27, 2007)

Just goes to show - with enough alcohol ANYTHING can be fun


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 27, 2007)

I only had 3 Becks. I have to say Biggies was just a 'disco night', which I thought kinda sucked, not many people dancing compared to how many people there was. and I think Em was on the money going to a rock club, I requested AC/DC Papa Roach and Puddle of Mudd and they didnt have any. but I dout there were any fat girls there .

I danced though . have to say, dancing with a fat girl, she goes from left to right and her belly brushes you, SUCH A NICE FEELING.


----------



## ebonyprincess (Mar 27, 2007)

Phew I love the way i've avoided most of the pictures LOL!!


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2007)

J_JP_M said:


> . and I think Em was on the money going to a rock club, I requested AC/DC Papa Roach and Puddle of Mudd and they didnt have any. but I dout there were any fat girls there .



There was a fat girl.. lol me.. You should have come


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2007)

J_JP_M said:


> I only had 3 Becks. I have to say Biggies was just a 'disco night', which I thought kinda sucked, not many people dancing compared to how many people there was. and I think Em was on the money going to a rock club, I requested AC/DC Papa Roach and Puddle of Mudd and they didnt have any. but I dout there were any fat girls there .
> 
> I danced though . have to say, dancing with a fat girl, she goes from left to right and her belly brushes you, SUCH A NICE FEELING.




Yeah the disco sucked ass....but some of us can't walk all over town I mean just walking to dinner, some of us were left behing...and it's a shitty feeling....so I just stayed at the disco and made the best of it..and I have to say I had an alright time of it...giving lap dances and all. However, I'm more than happy to continue going to London for now, lol...that's more my crowd.


----------



## mr_nick (Mar 28, 2007)

J_JP_M said:


> I only had 3 Becks. I have to say Biggies was just a 'disco night', which I thought kinda sucked, not many people dancing compared to how many people there was. and I think Em was on the money going to a rock club, I requested AC/DC Papa Roach and Puddle of Mudd and they didnt have any. but I dout there were any fat girls there .
> 
> I danced though . have to say, dancing with a fat girl, she goes from left to right and her belly brushes you, SUCH A NICE FEELING.



you didnt honestly expect theyd play any of those things anyway did you? the most i had hoped for was a bit of 80s cheese rock, since it wasnt a rock night. they catered for what they thought the audience would want, so anything remotely heavy is out of the question, still i think they underestimated the age of the crowd. i wasnt a big fan of the music, but my main beef was the drinks prices, asking to pay over £6 for a double vodka n coke when you ve paid to get in is just silly.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2007)

mr_nick said:


> you didnt honestly expect theyd play any of those things anyway did you? the most i had hoped for was a bit of 80s cheese rock, since it wasnt a rock night. they catered for what they thought the audience would want, so anything remotely heavy is out of the question, still i think they underestimated the age of the crowd. i wasnt a big fan of the music, but my main beef was the drinks prices, asking to pay over £6 for a double vodka n coke when you ve paid to get in is just silly.



Next time I think we should just have our own party with our already purchased drinks and our own collection of music, lol. Screw these prefab dances


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Next time I think we should just have our own party with our already purchased drinks and our own collection of music, lol. Screw these prefab dances



Your house then?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Your house then?




welllll....we have nazi neighbors, lol...other than that...that would rock, lol


----------



## KurvyKel (Mar 28, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> welllll....we have nazi neighbors, lol...other than that...that would rock, lol



I'll be there...when is it


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2007)

Welllll, lol, you are welcome to our house anytime kel However, lol, we (meaning Mike and I) were talking about going to London in early may. We don't have a date yet or any plans. Birmingham was not our cup of tea, lol. But we have talked to Miranda bout going to London just for a normal rock club as opposed to an old disco for fatties, lol. (No offence to anyone)

But seriously....if you wanna come down and spend the night...we've got a couch....tested and approved by Em, lol. I'm a kick ass cook too. The weekend Em was here I made Fajitas, Tuna Cassarole and Breakfast Burritos 

I'm also totally serious about the nazis next door too, lol. We get knocked at when we try to watch movies...and this is on the weekend before 8pm. I'm not a huge fan of housing in England...its like an overpriced apartment! Anyways....but as the summer comes...we have a nice size patio...and a party would be nice as long as we weren't loud asses.

In in favor of a bunch of us going to London to dinner, maybe a rock club, and some plus size girly shopping!!!! I heart clothes!

God this is a LONG post, lol. I'm sleepy...so I feel chatty.


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd probably come if I was welcome.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I'd probably come if I was welcome.




lol of course, everyone is welcome


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> lol of course, everyone is welcome



Yeah I kinda feel like me and Nik were left out of breakfast on purpous since everyone else managed to get together and we didn't hear a word about it all. Oh well...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 28, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Yeah I kinda feel like me and Nik were left out of breakfast on purpous since everyone else managed to get together and we didn't hear a word about it all. Oh well...



I thought that was you in the background at breakfast with your face turned away. Who was that?


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I thought that was you in the background at breakfast with your face turned away. Who was that?



Urm... on the left of the picture at the back? lol


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Yeah I kinda feel like me and Nik were left out of breakfast on purpous since everyone else managed to get together and we didn't hear a word about it all. Oh well...




It wasnt on purpose at all!!! I just happened to stumble onto people in the lobby and we all happen to be looking for food. Thats how it happened, honest.

In all fairness you and Nik went for food before any of us...so you didnt invite any of us


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> It wasnt on purpose at all!!! I just happened to stumble onto people in the lobby and we all happen to be looking for food. Thats how it happened, honest.
> 
> In all fairness you and Nik went for food before any of us...so you didnt invite any of us



We looked in the bar after we checked out to see if anyone was around lol we would have well come, all we wanted was a big breakfast  we ended up with train station burger king cow we didn't know where anyone was or where to go lol 

lol I guess I'm just being silly. I just feel left out. Don't think Nik is bothered though hahaha.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> We looked in the bar after we checked out to see if anyone was around lol we would have well come, all we wanted was a big breakfast  we ended up with train station burger king cow we didn't know where anyone was or where to go lol
> 
> lol I guess I'm just being silly. I just feel left out. Don't think Nik is bothered though hahaha.




Well HELLO!!! You have my number, lol. You could text me about pain killers but not abou food??? What were you thinking? lol


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Well HELLO!!! You have my number, lol. You could text me about pain killers but not abou food??? What were you thinking? lol



at that moment about my headache


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 28, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Urm... on the left of the picture at the back? lol



Yeah. On the left in the back was some woman obviously didn't want to be seen there. Too bad for her, everyone looked great.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, not much use crying over spilt milk. And we can argue all day as to who felt left out when..

Waaahh! They didnt invite me to breakfast!
Waaah! They didnt invite me to go out!
Waaaah! They didn't invite me to little henriks Bah Mitzvah!

Quite frankly, none of you invited me anywhere, I just turned up! 


I think the main thing to remember is that no one did anything out of malice. 

However, if we turn this lovely thread of an ace night out into a discussion of who felt left out when, then I shall be forced to show my displeasure.

Through the power of MSPaint, no less!

Heed my warning.

*Points stern finger*


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Well, not much use crying over spilt milk. And we can argue all day as to who felt left out when..
> 
> Waaahh! They didnt invite me to breakfast!
> Waaah! They didnt invite me to go out!
> ...



Go on then! i DARE you.... :batting:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2007)

Miranda my lovely....you are automatically invited everywhere


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah. On the left in the back was some woman obviously didn't want to be seen there. Too bad for her, everyone looked great.



Oh, that's Ebonyprincess! You just can't see her because of bad lighting. lol She's hot and I'd like to lezz her up if I was lesbian and if she was too


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Oh, that's Ebonyprincess! You just can't see her because of bad lighting. lol She's hot and I'd like to lezz her up if I was lesbian lol




Yeah....she's hot SMOKIN!!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 28, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Oh, that's just Ebonyprincess! You just can't see her because of bad lighting. lol



Good Gravy!  I've had that happen to me before. All you could see were my teeth and nothing else.


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Good Gravy!  I've had that happen to me before. All you could see were my teeth and nothing else.



lol!  :wubu:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Good Gravy!  I've had that happen to me before. All you could see were my teeth and nothing else.




lmao. I had a friend who swore that's all we would be able to see if we took pics of her during a camping trip...turns out a flash does wonders, lol.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 28, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Go on then! i DARE you.... :batting:



Even better, I have done it with my remix of the beyeux tapestries...Fingers like lightning me.


With thanks to Morrissey -


----------



## KurvyKel (Mar 28, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Oh, that's Ebonyprincess! You just can't see her because of bad lighting. lol She's hot and I'd like to lezz her up if I was lesbian and if she was too



Im right there too...


----------



## GPL (Mar 28, 2007)

KurvyKel, your avatar is (besides sexy) kinda funny! Any time I run the cursor of the mouse over the boobs in your avatar pic, the cursor turns into a little hand lol, like the hand touches your cleavage, hehehe:wubu: :blush: 

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## KurvyKel (Mar 28, 2007)

GPL said:


> KurvyKel, your avatar is (besides sexy) kinda funny! Any time I run the cursor of the mouse over the boobs in your avatar pic, the cursor turns into a little hand lol, like the hand touches your cleavage, hehehe:wubu: :blush:
> 
> Tight hugs, GPL.




oh lol ...


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 28, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Yeah....she's hot SMOKIN!!!!



She stole the show from you... I had to come back to this thread a second time before I paid attention to anybody else in the pics :doh:


----------



## ebonyprincess (Mar 29, 2007)

Hmmm....

My ears are burning me!! LOL

Oh who says I'm not a lez you didn't see me with any guys did you?? LOL

So when's the next meet then? London of course!! And we have to make sure James come too


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 30, 2007)

It looks like you all had a great time. Wish I were there.


----------



## shaz260281 (Apr 1, 2007)

i cant believe you have put a pic of me up omg noooo lol  
and yeah i agree with you it was the best worst party ever!


----------



## Stealth (Apr 1, 2007)

Bleh, EVERYONE was absolutely stunning. I am amazed the other half didn't beat me to a pulp haha!


----------



## James (Apr 2, 2007)

ebonyprincess said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> My ears are burning me!! LOL
> 
> ...



That would be a laugh - I'd be up for a london trip to come and meet all the dims people if I'm free? 

I'm on holiday abroad for most of May (taking a long-awaited break from work!) apart from the very beginning and end of the month. I really ought to get my ass along to a meet up soon tho - especially considering I suggested the whole idea in the first place..!lol


----------



## mr_nick (Apr 2, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Well, not much use crying over spilt milk. And we can argue all day as to who felt left out when..
> 
> Waaahh! They didnt invite me to breakfast!
> Waaah! They didnt invite me to go out!
> ...


but thats not really the point, is it? you didnt organise the whole thing and get people to go, em did, and if there was a breakfast going on people should have acknowledged her,and at least sent her a text asking if she was still about for it, since without her, its doubtful the meet would have happened at all


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 3, 2007)

Errr.... no.. the point is there was no 'special breakfast' arranged. We were all just in the foyer at the same time, and just fancied going somewhere. 

Again, no one did anything out of malice. 

A big well done and Bally-Ho to Em for organising the meet, of course. But it seems a shame to get hung up on this one detail and start rasing hackles when the whole night was a blast. Not the breakfast.

The breakfast mainly consisted of us telling Matt what a slut he is, and moaning about hangovers.

There was no 'lets leave them out' conspiracy. This is a pretty ridiculous arguement because we could be arueing that you guys didnt invite us to your breakfast either.


----------



## Emma (Apr 3, 2007)

"our breakfast" consisted of a burger on the train station *on our way home*. Look, I can't be arsed arguing about the whole thing because I've got better things to do, but rest assured we won't be forcing ourselves on anymore of your meets.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 3, 2007)

LOL!

Oooo-kay....

Well, I hope you and your paranoia are very happy together.


----------



## Emma (Apr 3, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> LOL!
> 
> Oooo-kay....
> 
> Well, I hope you and your paranoia are very happy together.



I'm sure we will be. :wubu: 

I honestly don't know why you're trying to make me look a fool. Do you think acting condecending and whatnot on the internet makes you look funny or clever?  It just seems funny to me and Nick that no one would invite us (well, he's not really arsed about him not being invited but he thinks I should have been) You know, after I went out of my way to sort EVERYTHING and not one person could be bothered to send me a text about it. I have a feeling I know *exactly* why this happened and to be honest I find it really quite shitty. And I find it really shitty that you, who has absolutly nothing to do with anything, have come along trying to speak to me like I'm a moron or something. I wasn't asking YOU anything, I was asking my supposed "friends". I don't even know who the hell you are. So do one.


----------



## KurvyKel (Apr 3, 2007)

Em I know where your coming from and I would feel exacly the same but I honestly dont think they did it on purpose. I didnt even know about the breakfast thing till I saw the pictures, so I didnt even get an invite. Not that I could attend anyways cos of my car. 

I think we should put this little glitch behind us and look forward to the next meet. I for one really want you and Nick to be there cos I had so much fun with you guys.


----------



## Robukfa (Apr 3, 2007)

Gotta echo what Kel says. I can see why Em feels aggrieved but at the same time, if it wasn't intentional then IMHO it would be a shame if people fell out over this.

Miranda, maybe tone it down a little? It is obvious that Em is a bit miffed, so please don't stir it up any more than it need be. I've lurked on these boards for 10 years and Em I'm sure isn't far behind, albeit she's had a far greater presence than I have. Maybe respect that, please?:bow:


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Apr 3, 2007)

Em,

As far as i'm aware, you and Nick went in search of food in the morning before everyone else! Therefore, there could have been no possible deliberate "not inviting you". Nobody got texted, it was simply the group of people who by chance ended up in the lobby together at the same time. 

There's few enough of us UK folks on here anyway to spoil it by getting upset over a perceived slight such as this.

Mike


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 3, 2007)

Another voice chiming in agreement. I would have been disappointed just as Em was. Better for her to have spoken up and asked about it rather than to stew on thinking some kind of slight had been issued toward her and Nick.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 3, 2007)

Em, I'd loved to have gotten to know you better, but as Matt and I couldnt get on the table for the meal, and as you left the evening just as I was coming, the fates were against us. 

There really is nothing to argue here, and theres certainly no conspiricy against you. Once again, In a cool, calm, collected way....you are welcome to go to the next meet. Your friends are still your friends without any bad feelings.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Apr 3, 2007)

I think the general consensus is:

1. If people (by people i assume thats everyone who went to breakfast) deliberately didn't invite Em, then she has every right to be offended.

2. If people (by people i assume thats everyone who went to breakfast) accidentaly didn't invite Em, then there's no problem.

I think it's clear that there was no intent to not invite Em, so i really don't see that there's any problem, and there doesn't seem much point in trying to make a big deal out of it.


----------



## loggamatt (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm probably a bit late replying to all this, but I've gotta agree with Mike and Miranda that it really wasn't as sinister as you think Em.

It started out with Miranda and I heading out for breakfast... then as we walked through the hotel we kept bumping into other people and inviting them as we went. To the best of my knowledge, no-one was actually texted about it, certainly not by me, they just happened to be in the lobby at the same time as Miranda and I.

If you think there was a big "shhh... we're organising a breakfast, but don't tell Em..." campaign going on then you're wrong.

You know what, in reality, everyone else gatecrashed Miranda's and my breakfast... curse you all!! 

I'll be honest though... this sort of reaction is entirely unneccesary. The thread is starting to give me flashbacks of school playground feuds, the kind caused by insecure teenage paranoia. I would like to think that, as grown adults, we are beyond this. But perhaps not?

I don't like seeing my friends attacked, however ridiculously, for no reason... I really hope that this sort of thing is a one off. 

Man, I bet all you Americans are glad you're a long way from the UK BBW scene right now!  lol


----------



## James (Apr 3, 2007)

lol... I'm glad I missed breakfast-gate... 

it all sounds very serious indeed !


----------



## loggamatt (Apr 3, 2007)

They were all very mean to me at the breakfast... if anyone has a right to feel aggrieved it's me! (joking!!) 

Doctors are always telling me that fried breakfasts are a bad idea, now I finally see why! lol


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 3, 2007)

LOL! Its true, it's true! From what I can remember the main laughing points were Matt being a slut and english people being miserable!

Oh yeah, and then there was the 6783 chippendales who descended upon us, desperate for sexual favours in return for money, fame and chocolate.


(BTW - One of those statements is false)


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 3, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Oh yeah, and then there was the 6783 chippendales who descended upon us, desperate for sexual favours in return for money, fame and chocolate.



You were propositioned by antique chairs? At breakfast?


----------



## Emma (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok well, thanks everyone I guess. Maybe I have slightly over reacted, but I'm glad that people can see where I'm coming from...

But there is one, really important, question. Who the fucking hell is Scrumptious_voluptuous? LOL And why the hell is she still talking in my direction? I really don't want to talk to people I don't even know.. lol Not being funny or anything.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Apr 4, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous is Miranda lol


----------



## loggamatt (Apr 4, 2007)

Yep, she is indeed Miranda. You met her Em, briefly, in the hotel bar before you all went to the meal.

She joined Dimensions recently on my recommendation as I told her that it is a nice, friendly, relaxed forum and that the Dimensions regulars are very welcoming to new posters.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 4, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Ok well, thanks everyone I guess. Maybe I have slightly over reacted, but I'm glad that people can see where I'm coming from...
> 
> But there is one, really important, question. Who the fucking hell is Scrumptious_voluptuous? LOL And why the hell is she still talking in my direction? I really don't want to talk to people I don't even know.. lol Not being funny or anything.




I can totally see how you felt Em. It's the same way I felt whilst walking to dinner (the dinner we had to beg you to attend with us) and everyone left Kel and Me to the dogs. Had it not been for Mike, Rob and John (I think) I probably would have stayed in my hotel room the whole night at cried. I hate feeling less than and being left behind. The same thing happened on the way back...a few of us were left to sort out the bill and wait for the sever to collect it and then walk back to the club. We were 15-20 minutes behind you guys. That's why I didn't go to the rock club with you and Nick. I can't walk miles and miles at top notch speed like you can. I didn't want to spend the whole night running trying to catch up to you, so I stayed and had a great time with Miranda, Mike, Rob and Kel. (and Stealth and Juanita before they left).

I mentioned this once. I didn't make a huge post about it because I didn't see the point and everyone gets their feelings hurt once in a while. I'm sorry I didn't text you and invite you since I feel I am the one you are mad at particularly. I have appologised to you for not inviting you. And I thank you for inviting me to the rock club with you guys, but that is like inviting someone in a wheel chair to climb Mt. Everest with you. I realise the club was gayer than gay, but you left most of us behind who couldn't go because of mobility issues. I'm just saying you are the only one who has something to kick and scream about. 

I have no hard feelings and I had a great time. I think we should all learn from this and get over it and look forward to London.  I know I am. Hurray for shopping!!!! And possibly swimming!!!!


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 4, 2007)

loggamatt said:


> Yep, she is indeed Miranda. You met her Em, briefly, in the hotel bar before you all went to the meal.
> 
> She joined Dimensions recently on my recommendation as I told her that it is a nice, friendly, relaxed forum and that the Dimensions regulars are very welcoming to new posters.



LMAO!

It's certainly turning out to be quite a giggle!


----------



## Emma (Apr 4, 2007)

loggamatt said:


> Yep, she is indeed Miranda. You met her Em, briefly, in the hotel bar before you all went to the meal.
> 
> She joined Dimensions recently on my recommendation as I told her that it is a nice, friendly, relaxed forum and that the Dimensions regulars are very welcoming to new posters.




Well prehaps if she hadn't been so rude to me I would have been nicer to her? I don't mean to sound rude or anything. What do you want me to do? Brown tongue her because she's new? I treat people how they treat me, regardless of their status.


----------



## Emma (Apr 4, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I can totally see how you felt Em. It's the same way I felt whilst walking to dinner (the dinner we had to beg you to attend with us) and everyone left Kel and Me to the dogs. Had it not been for Mike, Rob and John (I think) I probably would have stayed in my hotel room the whole night at cried. I hate feeling less than and being left behind. The same thing happened on the way back...a few of us were left to sort out the bill and wait for the sever to collect it and then walk back to the club. We were 15-20 minutes behind you guys. That's why I didn't go to the rock club with you and Nick. I can't walk miles and miles at top notch speed like you can. I didn't want to spend the whole night running trying to catch up to you, so I stayed and had a great time with Miranda, Mike, Rob and Kel. (and Stealth and Juanita before they left).
> 
> I mentioned this once. I didn't make a huge post about it because I didn't see the point and everyone gets their feelings hurt once in a while. I'm sorry I didn't text you and invite you since I feel I am the one you are mad at particularly. I have appologised to you for not inviting you. And I thank you for inviting me to the rock club with you guys, but that is like inviting someone in a wheel chair to climb Mt. Everest with you. I realise the club was gayer than gay, but you left most of us behind who couldn't go because of mobility issues. I'm just saying you are the only one who has something to kick and scream about.
> 
> I have no hard feelings and I had a great time. I think we should all learn from this and get over it and look forward to London.  I know I am. Hurray for shopping!!!! And possibly swimming!!!!



We would have gotten a taxi and done no walking if you'd have said you wanted to come. I don't expect you, or anyone else, to have to struggle along on a night out. I certainly wouldn't like it with my 'fitter' friends who can walk much further than me. You know exactly why I walked off on the way to TGI Fridays. I needed to clear my head and I figured there was enough people walking at a normal pace so it wouldn't matter if I just got away for the moment. On the way back we wanted to find a bank because we knew the hotel one was broken and we wanted to do that and get back at around the same time as everyone else. I do feel mean about this, I really didn't want you to feel that way. I'd hate it too, but I just want you to know that we would have been more than willing to do taxis and everything.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 4, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Well prehaps if she hadn't been so rude to me I would have been nicer to her? I don't mean to sound rude or anything. What do you want me to do? Brown tongue her because she's new? I treat people how they treat me, regardless of their status.



LOL! Apparently Im supposed to brown tongue you because you're old. 

So by my reckoning thats one hell of a fetish video in the making...!


Do what you like, and think what you will...as long as we can just drop 'Breakfast-Gate'.


----------



## Emma (Apr 4, 2007)

lol Whatever is fine by me. But it's obvious we won't get on now so I think it's for the best if we both ignore each other from now on, then there'll be no more troubles.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 4, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> We would have gotten a taxi and done no walking if you'd have said you wanted to come. I don't expect you, or anyone else, to have to struggle along on a night out. I certainly wouldn't like it with my 'fitter' friends who can walk much further than me. You know exactly why I walked off on the way to TGI Fridays. I needed to clear my head and I figured there was enough people walking at a normal pace so it wouldn't matter if I just got away for the moment. On the way back we wanted to find a bank because we knew the hotel one was broken and we wanted to do that and get back at around the same time as everyone else. I do feel mean about this, I really didn't want you to feel that way. I'd hate it too, but I just want you to know that we would have been more than willing to do taxis and everything.



So are we good again then?


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Apr 4, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> lol Whatever is fine by me. But it's obvious we won't get on now so I think it's for the best if we both ignore each other from now on, then there'll be no more troubles.



I don't think there's any need for you two to fall out over something as small as this! It'll make planning future nights hard if people won't go because other people are going!


----------



## Emma (Apr 4, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> So are we good again then?



We never weren't as far as I am concerned lol


----------



## ebonyprincess (Apr 4, 2007)

Right I think its time for a group hug.....

*WHO'S IN....???*


----------



## Emma (Apr 4, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> I don't think there's any need for you two to fall out over something as small as this! It'll make planning future nights hard if people won't go because other people are going!



It's ok  I don't mind not going.


----------



## Emma (Apr 4, 2007)

ebonyprincess said:


> Right I think its time for a group hug.....
> 
> *WHO'S IN....???*



I'm up for it, but I've also not had a shower today because I'm *lazy*


----------



## ebonyprincess (Apr 4, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I'm up for it, but I've also not had a shower today because I'm *lazy*



Are you trying to seduce me Em?? LOL


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok, is this real? I thought it might be a joke or something. If its not a joke then I'm sorry what seemed to be a fun time turn so ugly. 

I know I'm nosey Its a UK thread but I can't help it. I hope you work it all out and keep having your get togethers.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Apr 4, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Ok, is this real? I thought it might be a joke or something. If its not a joke then I'm sorry what seemed to be a fun time turn so ugly.
> 
> I know I'm nosey Its a UK thread but I can't help it. I hope you work it all out and keep having your get togethers.



Sorry, it isn't a joke


----------



## loggamatt (Apr 4, 2007)

Of course it is! Americans just don't get British irony... 

(joke... well... this is... the thread isn't, alas...)


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 4, 2007)

Aww Em, theres really *no* reason why you shouldn't come to future meets! Fine.. you don;t like me. But is your anger at me stronger than your love of your friends?

Really, don't let it be. Its not worth it. Cos I don;t really care what you think of me, because we don't know each other. But by not coming to future events, your gonna cut your nose off to spite your face.

And who knows... perhaps we'll get drunk, have a fight, throw a kebab at each other, and end up in the loos holding each others hair back while we chunder said kebabs back up..

As the bible said 'Thou shalt not miss out on a laugh and a drink with thine mates just cos of one post in a forum'


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 4, 2007)

Plus I know how Dondra feels on the whole mobility issue.

I myself have terrible mobility issues.












...............It's called 'Matt's Driving'.


----------



## loggamatt (Apr 4, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Plus I know how Dondra feels on the whole mobility issue.
> 
> I myself have terrible mobility issues.
> 
> ...




Backseat driver rules to live by, number 1:

No driving license, no opinion


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 4, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Aww Em, theres really *no* reason why you shouldn't come to future meets! Fine.. you don;t like me. But is your anger at me stronger than your love of your friends?
> 
> Really, don't let it be. Its not worth it. Cos I don;t really care what you think of me, because we don't know each other. But by not coming to future events, your gonna cut your nose off to spite your face.
> 
> ...



Look, I dont know you Miranda but I really think you should just back off and leave Em alone. Em has asked you several times to step away from her, yet you keep posting how much you don't care what she thinks of you, bla bla bla and it only stirs the pot. Please stop helping, it does no good for anyone. 

In my opinion there would have been no 'Breakfastgate' at all had you not instigated it further with your "Waaah" post. That was really nasty. Up till then Donni was handling the situation, it was a non issue and we were all ready to move on till you came along with that. Now just as the issue looks like it's going to once again fizzle out here you come again with more kernals of wisdom to share. It was clear pages ago that you rub Em the wrong way. Please, just do as she asks and leave her alone. It's better for everybody if you do.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 4, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Look, I dont know you Miranda but I really think you should just back off and leave Em alone. Em has asked you several times to step away from her, yet you keep posting how much you don't care what she thinks of you, bla bla bla and it only stirs the pot. Please stop helping, it does no good for anyone.
> 
> In my opinion there would have been no 'Breakfastgate' at all had you not instigated it further with your "Waaah" post. That was really nasty. Up till then Donni was handling the situation, it was a non issue and we were all ready to move on till you came along with that. Now just as the issue looks like it's going to once again fizzle out here you come again with more kernals of wisdom to share. It was clear pages ago that you rub Em the wrong way. Please, just do as she asks and leave her alone. It's better for everybody if you do.






Ok...but the last one back to square one is buying breakfast!!


----------



## loggamatt (Apr 4, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Look, I dont know you Miranda but I really think you should just back off and leave Em alone. Em has asked you several times to step away from her, yet you keep posting how much you don't care what she thinks of you, bla bla bla and it only stirs the pot. Please stop helping, it does no good for anyone.
> 
> In my opinion there would have been no 'Breakfastgate' at all had you not instigated it further with your "Waaah" post. That was really nasty. Up till then Donni was handling the situation, it was a non issue and we were all ready to move on till you came along with that. Now just as the issue looks like it's going to once again fizzle out here you come again with more kernals of wisdom to share. It was clear pages ago that you rub Em the wrong way. Please, just do as she asks and leave her alone. It's better for everybody if you do.


 
You really think the 'waah' post was nasty? I'm surprised so many people missed that it was meant in good humour, that came across clearly to me anyway. In fact, it seemed to come across fairly clearly to Em at the time too as she initially responded with the same humour. It was only later on that a guy (I'm sorry, I can't remember your name without looking back... it might have been Nick) took offense at it on behalf of Em that this all boiled up. 

Why anyone should have to 'handle' what is a ridiculous situation in the first place is a mystery to me... 

Perhaps you and Em don't find Miranda's sense of humour funny, but to judge that her post was deliberately nasty and ignore that it was meant in good fun seems rather obtuse to me. And I'm sorry to say this to you Lilly as I have a lot of respect for your posts here, and having met you, you seem like a nice person. 

Miranda seems to want to shrug this off, so I probably should drop it too... but I think calling her nasty is rather unfair, and seems a bit counter-productive if you're trying to de-escalate the situation.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Apr 4, 2007)

loggamatt said:


> You really think the 'waah' post was nasty? I'm surprised so many people missed that it was meant in good humour, that came across clearly to me anyway. In fact, it seemed to come across fairly clearly to Em at the time too as she initially responded with the same humour. It was only later on that a guy (I'm sorry, I can't remember your name without looking back... it might have been Nick) took offense at it on behalf of Em that this all boiled up.
> 
> Why anyone should have to 'handle' what is a ridiculous situation in the first place is a mystery to me...
> 
> ...



I agree with Matt, I believe Miranda meant everything in good humour. I don't see any need to turn this into a soap opera!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 4, 2007)

hahaha ok...apologies have been said...and miranda was joking....people got sad and felt left out...we hugged made up....Em is going to future meets if I have to tie her up and put her in the trunk. All is good now...and if I was an OP this thread would be closed, lol.


*CLOSED*


hey I tried. lol.


----------



## Emma (Apr 4, 2007)

loggamatt said:


> You really think the 'waah' post was nasty? I'm surprised so many people missed that it was meant in good humour, that came across clearly to me anyway. In fact, it seemed to come across fairly clearly to Em at the time too as she initially responded with the same humour. It was only later on that a guy (I'm sorry, I can't remember your name without looking back... it might have been Nick) took offense at it on behalf of Em that this all boiled up.
> 
> Why anyone should have to 'handle' what is a ridiculous situation in the first place is a mystery to me...



You know Miranda..yes? So you know how she is and her sense of humour. I've hardly said two words to the woman. It came across as snide and condecending. I mentioned to my boyfriend that I felt upset, and of course he defended me. 

To say this is a ridiculour situation is unfair. People can understand why I felt hurt, and after the situation was explained to me I understood and sorted it out. It's a big case of crossed wires. Maybe you wouldn't be bothered but I know a lot of other people would. Or was calling it ridiculous a way to trivialise how I feel?


----------



## loggamatt (Apr 4, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> You know Miranda..yes? So you know how she is and her sense of humour. I've hardly said two words to the woman. It came across as snide and condecending. I mentioned to my boyfriend that I felt upset, and of course he defended me.
> 
> To say this is a ridiculour situation is unfair. People can understand why I felt hurt, and after the situation was explained to me I understood and sorted it out. It's a big case of crossed wires. Maybe you wouldn't be bothered but I know a lot of other people would. Or was calling it ridiculous a way to trivialise how I feel?


 
I wouldn't want to trivialise how you feel... if you think that your friends deliberately left you out of a social event then of course you would feel upset. Although, if I were one of your friends, I would be a little offended that you would think I would be so childish... but, that's not an issue for me. 

I do, however, think it's ridiculous that if you felt that such a slight had been made towards you that you would, in the first instance, deal with this situation by publicly announcing that you probably won't attend BBW events in future because you are 'unwelcome'. It seems to me that the better way to approach it would have been to contact your friends and raise your concerns privately to them. Perhaps I'm wrong, but the way you approached the issue seemed calculated to provoke maximum reaction, and to cause everyone to say "no Em, please don't go! We all love you!" and beg you to stay. 

So, that is what I find ridiculous... but I wouldn't have mentioned that, had this not led to people attacking my friend, as I wouldn't want to be unneccesarily rude. 

As I said to Lilly, even if you thought Miranda's post was snide and condescending you surely must have realised that it was meant light-heartedly? Again, perhaps I'm wrong, but I'm just incredulous that anyone could have missed the humour in Miranda's post. But, I would at least have thought that you would accept her subsequent assurances that it was all meant in good humour, rather than say that you intend to ignore her from now on. It is difficult to enjoy being part of a social group in which two people are ignoring each other... so it effectively means one of you will have to decline to attend future meets. That seems a little extreme to me.


----------



## Emma (Apr 4, 2007)

Well I can see where you're coming from and how it would come across that way to you. But you're wrong, it wasn't calculated. I had brought it up in private but I still felt hurt by it all. I can't help how I feel and I think if I'm hurt about something I've a right to bring it up, rather than just go away and stew on the matter and not talk to anyone again. 

I'll happily decline future events. I've got a lot going on in my life at the moment, and while the meets are fun, I've got more than enough things to do. I'm not going to worry over missing out on the odd night out here and there. The only reasons I go to these things (other than to hang out with Donni, Mike, Leighanne and now Kelly) were to meet guys that like fat women and most weren't my type anyway.


----------



## loggamatt (Apr 4, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Well I can see where you're coming from and how it would come across that way to you. But you're wrong, it wasn't calculated. I had brought it up in private but I still felt hurt by it all. I can't help how I feel and I think if I'm hurt about something I've a right to bring it up, rather than just go away and stew on the matter and not talk to anyone again.
> 
> I'll happily decline future events. I've got a lot going on in my life at the moment, and while the meets are fun, I've got more than enough things to do. I'm not going to worry over missing out on the odd night out here and there. The only reasons I go to these things (other than to hang out with Donni, Mike, Leighanne and now Kelly) were to meet guys that like fat women and most weren't my type anyway.



Fair enough. I know that many people will be sorry to see you go, as I probably would too if I'd had the opportunity to get to know you better that night. It all seems a shame.

I just hope that if, one day in the future, you decide that you want to come to BBW events again, that either you or Miranda wouldn't feel uncomfortable due to this situation which never should have gotten to this point.

Life's too short for this sort of thing if you ask me...


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 4, 2007)

Totally!

I'm still up for drunken tomfoolery and kebab fights! 

But I think thats only cos I've heard too many FA fantasies...

I'll get Em a shot..

(I said *a* shot! No snipers involved!)


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 4, 2007)

Just to step in with my mod hat... I'm glad things have settled down and are getting discussed with relative calm and rationality, but these issues and future that may arise around them (if any remain) should be discussed privately, off the boards. 

In trying to keep it that way, I'm going to close this thread now.

Thanks very much.


----------

